# CNC Router Recomendations



## Paul Joynes (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi group,

I am starting to research the purchase of a CNC router for use in a home based business. The major deciding factor in the router choice is whether it can be installed in my basement shop.

My shop is accessed through a "U" shaped stairway so anything larger than a refrigerator can't be installed. I have confirmed with Shopbot that the components of a 48"x48" PRSstandard will fit (Buddy will not) but I am wondering if there are other brands that I should be considering.

Let me know if you have a recommendation to share.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Paul,

I"ve been doing a little research on the Digital Wood Carver , it might have a small enough footprint for you.

I've not seen it in person, but it might be something to check out.


----------

